# Better call saul



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

So who's going to watch this, I watched it expecting not to like it but it may have potential, i will be watching next week anyway.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

When did it start?


----------



## starkeey (Dec 12, 2014)

Sicskate said:


> When did it start?


Started today on netflix. Quite enjoyed the first episode, and think you can watch the next one tomorrow!


----------



## essjay (Mar 27, 2007)

Really enjoyed it. Been waiting for this for ages


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

Shaun said:


> So who's going to watch this, I watched it expecting not to like it but it may have potential, i will be watching next week anyway.


The next episode is out tomorrow, then every Tuesday from then on :thumb:


----------



## Crafoo (Oct 27, 2013)

I didn't realise it was on from today, Suits is back too so finally after a long wait I've got some decent stuff to watch again 

Is it available in 4k do you know? I hope so being a Netflix original.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm going to watch it when the wife goes to bed later cos she's not into breaking bad so I'm guessing she won't like this. 

I though Saul was a great character in breaking bad so I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Samciv (Jun 9, 2013)

Watched the first episode this morning, I think it's gonna be good, a few other characters from breaking bad In it as well 😊


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Is it due to appear on normal tv or sky?


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

LeadFarmer said:


> Is it due to appear on normal tv or sky?


Don't think so. Netflix acquired the UK rights to air the show in the UK back in December.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Gonna knock out a couple of episodes of that tongiht!!


----------



## LewisB5 (Nov 7, 2014)

The first episode was a little bit slow for me, but it was a good introduction, the second episode however, really got things going and now I'm hooked. It's got that signature 'Breaking Bad' feel that we've all been craving from when we finished the best TV series of all time


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

Yep - we're hooked already. Some familiar characters already back in the frame helps anyone who watched Breaking Bad to immediately engage. 

Shaping up already to be an excellent series. 

Breadsticks anyone?


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

I watched the first two episodes back to back and thought it superb. I was initially sceptical as to how his character could be sustained for a whole series, but, dare I type it, I think the first two episodes were more engaging than the Breaking Bad openers. I wonder how many seasons it will run for - IIRC, Breaking Bad was conceived as a five season story arc from the off, so will be interesting to see how this unfolds. Thought that B&W intro beautifully done too


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2015)

Enjoying it so far, Wonder if we'll see any other main characters from Breaking Bad show up...


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2015)

It's good so far. Can't wait for episode 3.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

watched the 1st 2 over the weekend, and then forgot to watch yesterdays 3rd one

will get on it this evening


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I've watched all 3 currently aired now and I'm unsure. I felt like this a bit with breaking bad for the majority. 

I'll continue to watch it but it is a bit random. Is it supposed to be a prequel to breaking bad?


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

Guitarjon said:


> Is it supposed to be a prequel to breaking bad?


Yep, set 6 years before BB started :thumb:

I haven't watched the 3rd episode yet, waiting until this Friday to watch it. I'm enjoying the TV series but wouldn't say it's better than BB. I quite like that they have Mike and Tuco in it though.

One story line which I hope they do or partically show is how Mike came to work for Gus, but I've heard rumors in the past about Vince Gilligan is considering another spin off called 'The Rise of Gus'... has anyone else heard about this other spin-off?


----------



## J4KE45 (Sep 7, 2014)

Watched the first 3, slow start but it's getting really good now! Loved breaking bad so this had high hopes to start but hasn't disappointed! Definitely going to carry on watching!


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

never seen breaking bad (just never got round to it) but watched two episodes of this and im just not seeing any magic.very disjointed and almost awkward to watch at times.maybe im just not in the right frame of mind,or maybe because ive never seen breaking bad its took the shine off.but as a standalone product im not sold.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Thought it was a very good spin off.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

silverback said:


> never seen breaking bad (just never got round to it) but watched two episodes of this and im just not seeing any magic.very disjointed and almost awkward to watch at times.maybe im just not in the right frame of mind,or maybe because ive never seen breaking bad its took the shine off.but as a standalone product im not sold.


You need to see BB first imo as the characters make more sense, it takes a few episodes to get into but i did like it, again maybe because of the BB link.

For info BB is one of the best programs i have watched so whatever is stopping you from watching it don't let it stop you :thumb:


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

Really enjoyed better call Saul though I had reservations initially. Slow start but of interest after watching breaking bad


----------



## DarrylB (Feb 17, 2006)

Another BGS fan here! Like BB, it started off slowly but then got in to it. And I'd say that knowing the characters before hand is a massive plus


----------

